#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Wayne Kerr Unwinds Downunder

## Wayne Kerr

It was time to unwind after a busy year on the road. I decided that a trip doing bugger all downunder would do the trick. Like my other travellers tales, this outlines how to be a lazy bastard for a few weeks and get fat in the process. With a busy year of travelling ahead of me, I guess a few extra pounds cant hurt.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

First hurdle to get over was Christmas. We dont buy into the traditional Christmas dinner thing and agreed that instead of wasting money on food we really dont enjoy that wed collect all the ingredients for our Christmas dinner from the great outdoors. Our home town is prime oyster, crab and shrimp country so it wasnt hard to pull together a decent feed.


^ Our local oyster grounds  lovely Sydney rock oysters


^ We only collected 100 odd but it was more than enough for us  :Smile: 


^ Bit of a pain to open up but worth the effort 


^ Lots of crabs and prawns about too. Just collected them in a hand net.


^ Pretty good start to the break this was  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Having spent most of 2007 on the road it was great to spend some time with Wayne Jnr fishing. Plenty of fish around this time of the year  :Smile: .


^ First step was collecting the bait 


^ Pretty much first cast he got a nice whiting in the estuary in front of our place


^ The local beach 1


^ One of the fishiest places on the east coast of Australia IMO


^ Stayed here like this for a few days and got lucky from time to time


^ Wayne Jnr keeping his eye on the rod


^ This is what we were catching. Off our faces most of the time we were  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

After a week or so living off the sea Mrs. Kerr was keen to hit the city but after a few days at the cricket and keeping Wayne Jnr busy in the big smoke it was back to the beach.


^ A few days at the cricket. Turned out to be quite a controversial match, despite the lack lustre effort from the Indians. The Indians struck me as spoiled brats right throughout the match, and I cant help but think of them as millionaire prima donnas after the furore this week. 


^ Good thing about Sydney is that it is dead easy to get everywhere. Was pretty easy to duck off from the Cricket to the museum and zoo to keep Wayne Jnr amused.


^ Wayne Jnr was quite pleased with himself after seeing the red panda we hunted unsuccessfully at the Huai Kha Khaeng World Heritage Area

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Sydney has turned into what must be one of the most expensive places in the world to drink and with my beer habit we decided our home town beach and esky chilled beer was the best way to make the best of the break. 


^ Dont know many better beaches than this one. Hawks Nest beach on the mid north coast of New South Wales. 


^ Mrs. Kerr contemplating a body surfing session in this 3-4 metre swell


^ Wasnt long until she adopted the typical Thai beach goer position


^ Wayne Jnr having fun with the migratory birds


^ After annoying the birds for a while he was looking for a bigger challenge


^ Didnt take him long to start showing off like his mother  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

How the hell do you drink so much beer and don't have a beer gut?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Was a bit windy one day so we took Wayne Jnr out kayaking in the mangroves. Not the best photos, but a pretty good day was had by all.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Since the main aims of the trip was to work on our beer guts, wed be buggered with out food and beer. Nothing better than old backyard BBQ. Have been plenty of new beers released down under lately. Tried most of them, but the highlight must be the James Squire Amber Ale in the picture below.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Not much of a thread I know, but just rushed together whilst getting ready for the flight back to LOS. Back on the road tomorrow  :Smile: .

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> How the hell do you drink so much beer and don't have a beer gut?


Old man is a 20 schooner a day chap. Mums much the same. Genetics I reckon  :Smile: .

----------


## MeMock

ya lucky bastard (oops might get a few test match suspension for that) I just have to look at a beer.....

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Trick is to keep the alcohol levels up. Try a few beers with lunch, one or two in the afternoon, then a few in the evening.

----------


## klongmaster

Good stuff as usual WK: not much point in having all those lovely places unless you actually visit them!...

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Thanks KM. Another pic from out the back of our shack. Lily's home town is on the other side of the port from all accounts.

----------


## tristram

Dont you worry about the crocodiles?

----------


## Texpat

I'd be more worried about Lily.  :Wink: 

Another nice effort WK, looks like fun.

----------


## sabang

Is that a bottle of NZ white I see? Hrrmph. 
Great report- nice part of the coast you live in.

----------


## sharon

Awwww... I love Hoi  :Smile:

----------


## BosseO

> 


Great pics. Could live on that stuff.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Dont you worry about the crocodiles?


Nup, the sharks ate them all  :Smile: . 

Day I arrived a bloke got his arse bit off by a white shark whilst surfing at my local beach Shark bites surfer on bum - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation). Wayne Jnr and I had a big sucker cruise under our kayak one day. Got a shock around Christmas to come across a pack of 12 great white sharks sniffing around people swimming between the flags.


^ One of the 4 metre great white sharks … just a baby

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Some close ups









 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ They lingered around in front of the surf club most days  :Smile: 


^ We should have fed the media to them  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Do you ever sleep wayne?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Is that a bottle of NZ white I see? Hrrmph.


Nah, northern Tasmanian chardonnay, but I'm sure the kiwis showed us all we know about wine making  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Awwww... I love Hoi


So do I darlin although I do prefer mine unshucked  :Smile: .


^ One of Mrs. Kerr's buddies enjoying a spot of abalone at Chateau Kerr

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Do you ever sleep wayne?


Just back in from my morning swim mate. Nearly 8am here and waiting for a plane  :Smile: .

----------


## MeMock

another flight....another travel report - can't wait  :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

As aways, an excellent report. Thanks for the photos!  :Smile:

----------


## Razor

Stunning pics! Thumbs up from me  :Smile:

----------


## Jock Itch

Great post Wayne - you're lucky to have a 2nd base in that patch of the country - many fond memories of that stretch of coast !!

I see Mrs Kerr stumbled on the colony of tiny midget beachgoers !! - I thought they only rarely came out at night !??

- very lucky to catch them in a picture !!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Bexar County Stud

Looks like paradise, save for the cricket and sharks.

----------


## Butterfly

Why would you want to live in Los when you can live in a beautiful place like that in your hometown ?

awesome beaches, the sharks are a bit annoying, do they bite ?

----------


## Bexar County Stud

> Why would you want to live in Los when you can live in a beautiful place like that in your hometown ?


That's what I was thinking too. If I had a setup like that I think Thailand would be crossed off the list of places I ever wanted to see again.

----------


## nedwalk

as above all this is in my back yard too, rainbow beach, fraser island, i,m not a fisherman, but i only have to travel about 3k and ican hunt pigs dingoe/dear if i wish, it is a beautiful country, its just a pity we are so taxed, every which way i turn a dollar i,m taxed,,

----------


## AntRobertson

> Some close ups


 
I used to have an irrational fear about sharks until one day when I realised that there was nothing even remotely irrational about fearing being eaten by a great big bloody fish.  So now it's just a normal, garden-variety, fear.

----------


## NickA

it's also full of Australians, which is a bit of a downer :rofl:

----------


## buad hai

Once again. Very nice stuff. You sure know how to dine, don't you....

----------


## AntRobertson

^ With all the posts/pics he makes that involve either fine food or beer I'd have to echo the sentiments of whoever it was earlier that expressed surprise he's not a fat bastard.  :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

Maybe aside from being a good cook, good photographer and good drinker he's also very good at Photoshop....

----------


## AntRobertson

^ Maybe, a man of many talents is our Mr Kerr  :Wink:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I see Mrs Kerr stumbled on the colony of tiny midget beachgoers !! - I thought they only rarely came out at night !??


 :Smile:  ... jeez mate, we aren't in Tasmania anymore! Anyway, you'll know the section of beach in the pic ... just inshore from Broughton and Cabbage Tree Islands. Biggest waves I've ever seen in there. 




> Maybe aside from being a good cook, good photographer and good drinker he's also very good at Photoshop....


After spending an unsuccessful day hunting a box of "Isaan Beer" I'm starting to wonder who might be the Photoshop guru amongst us  :Razz: .





 :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Why would you want to live in Los when you can live in a beautiful place like that in your hometown ?


 :sexy:   :Wink:   :Smile:   :beer:

----------


## bkkmadness

You really do live life to it's fullest, great shark pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

> Since the main aims of the trip was to work on our beer guts, wed be buggered with out food and beer. Nothing better than old backyard BBQ. Have been plenty of new beers released down under lately. Tried most of them, but the highlight must be the James Squire Amber Ale in the picture below.


I've been necking James Squire GOLDEN Ales - very nice (little bit fruitier than the straight pale ales) and very effective for beer-gut growth! (Little Creatures Pale Ales are also a good aussie ale).




Great pics. (and whats a couple of BABY sharks after you've fought off the tiger snakes in the carpark and the bushpigs on the beach)

----------


## babygirl

Beautiful pics of the beaches. Now I know why no one was in the water, with all the sharks roaming about. Your son is so sweet, and strong too.  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> I've been necking James Squire GOLDEN Ales - very nice (little bit fruitier than the straight pale ales) and very effective for beer-gut growth! (Little Creatures Pale Ales are also a good aussie ale).


Still trying to lose the extra pounds I gained from drinking the stuff mate. As I've hit my 30s its apparent the old horizontal folk dancing don't burn as many calories as it used to  :Sad: 




> Your son is so sweet, and strong too.


Takes after his father I believe  :Wink: .

----------

